# unsure if vitamins are safe?



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Im so confused.  Ive always assumed that taking pregnancy and conception vitamins waa the right thing to do but after seeing an articlw in the daily mail saying that it increases your chance of miscarriage by 32% I really don't know what to do


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2546477/Taking-multivitamins-raise-risk-miscarriage-Mothers-likely-lose-baby-taking-supplements-six-weeks-conception.html

This is the linkxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tummytime

I would take this with pinch of salt. 

If you taking a pregnancy specific one carry on if you wish. 

Although if having a healthy varied diet  I would take folic acid preconceptually and a pregnancy vitamin during pregnancy. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Kaz. Think I will folic acid now and then pregnacare once fingers crossed pregnantxxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Kaz sorry to ask more questions.  
1. Is it ok to take folic acid plus vit d.
2. If I was to take a prenatal vitamin can I take pregnacare plus omega 3 preconceptionally instead of pregnacare conception.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes both if those options should be fine. 

Kaz xxc


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you xxx


----------

